# [PF] Way of the Wicked - Golarian



## ahayford (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool winds and the scent of pine herald the waning summer and the coming of fall. Across the hamlets and villages of Talingarde, families are bringing in the summer harvest and preparing the stores for winter. The sweet scent of cider and the bite of pickling herbs fill every household with a sense of warmth and cheer. Laughter echoes through the valleys as children run through the reaped fields with abandon, trying their best to enjoy every last ray of sunshine before the first snowfalls blanket the land.

On the King’s Road along the coast, the frigid north winds blow freely across the sea, unhampered by the trees and hills that protect the heartland from Gozreh’s icy breath. The road meanders down the rocky coast line as it leads its travelers to their destination. This road has but one destination, and its travelers are either the damned, or their watchmen. The wagon that trundles down the stoney dirt path contains six such souls, four riders delivering the wretches to their cells in Branderscar Prison.

The frigid winds whipped through the steel bars on the carriage and burned like fire on the skin of the six prisoners who had been forsaken by Iomedae. Their thin roughspun prison shifts did little to protect them from the elements. Each prisoner sat chained to a heavy steel bar in carriage. The low roof allow none, except one child sized passenger to stand. Another chain ran through a manacle on each prisoner’s left foot, which in turn was locked to a steel bar. If that wasn’t enough, each of their hands were bound with iron shackles behind their backs. 

Herik Torvin, son of a lesser house, sat dishonored and disowned. The trickle of spittle still sat in his grey hair were the guardsman had spat it after screaming “Traitor” and throwing him into the carriage. His cold blue eyes stared out across the ocean, still calculating and scheming despite his circumstances.

Rath Deviltusk sat behind him. The half-orc heretic to the teaching of Iomedae visibly fumed at his capture. The points of his tusks had been filed down flat after he had punctured a guard’s jugular with a flick of his head. He chuckled deeply at the memory of the fools sputtering shock as he watched his life ebb out of him. These week servants of Iomedae would soon know what true power was.

Sam Mason was an imposing man even stripped of his ceremonial vestments. The cleric of Asmodeus’s firey red hair and grey eyes dared anyone who saw him to question the power of the Dark Father. He sat, deceptively quiet. He knew Asmodeus awards strength and punishes the week and unworthy. When Mason’s moment came, he would should the Dark Father his strength, and thus prove himself worthy. He would not wait to die like a dog.

The son of a wealthy mechant, Quigly Sanderson sat, looking the most dejected of all of them. For someone used to the luxuries of him station, riding in these horrible conditions was worse then death. Quiqly was no fool though. His mind raced as he tried to formulate a plan to escape. He took in every detail. A well placed rumor here....a gratiating complement there...He still might make it out of here alive...

A dark skinned elf, an exotic beauty for this land, sat shivering in the cold. Firvinianna’s prisoner shift did little to hide her voluptuous form. During her trial, her beauty did more to damn her then save her. Arrested for suspected witchcraft and collusion with devils, the lascivious stares of the guards hardly aided her case. Her long white hair was bound tightly with a length of twine to keep it under control. Her mouth was gagged with a silk cloth delicately painted with the sigil of Iomedae, lest she use her powers to ensorcell any unwary guards. 

The last prisoner, bound behind Firvinianna, was a freckle faced red-haired halfling girl. Zelda’s cheerful and friendly demeanor hid the dark scheming mind that lurked within. She had nearly avoided capture when the guards first came for her, almost passing herself off as a child, not the mastermind of plot against the King. The witch hunter, Sir Balin of Karfield saw the imp for what she was and clapped her in irons. As Firvinianna before her, a silk gag was placed in her mouth to prevent her from using powers influence anyone else.

Much too soon, the roar of the surf crashing and churning by the coastal fortress of Branderscar announced their arrival. The fortress sat on a high rocky peninsula jutting out into the ocean. The dark water below churned like dark oil, promising to swallow anyone that might try and leap from the castle’s walls. 





Branderscar Prison once served as a fortification against southern pirates, but the southern raiders had stopped plying their trade this far north ages ago. It has since been repurposed into the most infamous prison in the small island kingdom. The prison didn’t have many cells, but its residents never stayed long. It mostly served as a holding cell until the death sentence could be carried out or the work gangs came to pick up a new batch of slaves. The brutal justice meted out by the Paladin King made some of the less ardent of Iomedae’s followers queasy. The remote location of Branderscar helped the King and his followers keep the worst of the worst tidily hidden away.

At a word from the lead rider, wooden blinds lower over the carriage to block the prisoners sight. Despite the cold ocean air, the carriage quickly became stuffy and hot from the six bodies trapped inside. After an uncomfortable eternity, the back and top of the carriage open up, the welcome buffet of fresh air rushing over the prisoners.

 Well...A finer lot o’ scum I’ve never seen. Love that smell. Smell o’ fear an piss. Nathan, Gil...get them out and movin’.




The guards unclasp the prisoners from the carriage and lead them out single file, all chained in a row. Six guardsmen stand around the cart with weapons drawn as the prisoners file out. Several more watch from the battlements above the courtyard, crossbows at their side. The sergeant stops as Firvinianna and Zelda are led out.

Well what have we got here! Two beauties lads. I admit I don’t like em pint sized, but a lot o the boys here have been away a long time.... The guard stops to grin evilly. And then others are just a wee sick in the head. 

The guards laugh until one of the riders drops off his mount and lays the sergeant out with one swift mailed fist. The crack echoes like a thunderbolt that silences the laughter like gavel.

 I trust, Blackerly, that you will see the prisoners to their cells....where they will remain until such time that Iomedae’s will may be executed. These two are witches, devil worshippers. The whispers that come from their mouths are designed to lead men like you and I astray into the arms of the dark father.....or worse. 

The dark haired rider takes a moment to deliver another swift kicks to the sergeants ribs before climbing back on his horse.

 I mean it Blackerly...this time there will be no mercy. I will throw you off the wall myself. Iomedae’s justice is swift and final. Have I made myself clear?

Sergeant blackerly rubs his jaw.  Ye...ye... yes Sir Balin. You heard him maggots. Get this lot o’ scum to their cells. Not one of ye bastards touches the women on pain o’ death.

The paladin, his three men, and the carriage, thunder out of the keep, their mounts clattering on the stonework like a cannonade.

The prisoners are led to the keep where they are processed like cattle on a slaughter line. Each is held down while the glowing brand of an F is burned into their forearm, forever marking each of the as forsaken of Iomedae. 




An aged barber awaits at the next station. His spectacles sit precariously on the end of his birdlike nose. Rusty shears and razors sit along his wall, and he seems almost giddy to get a chance to do his work. Each prisoner is strapped to a chair, as the old main shears their heads bald. The old man holds a mirror up while he works, so each person can see him strip their old life from them. Each snip and swipe of the scissors is deliberately final. Soon, all that remains is a prisoner.

Bald, cold, and hungry, the six prisoners are led to their second floor cell. The chain that runs through their feat is bolted to the floor, and each prisoner's wrist shackles are secured to rings in the ceiling. In three days, the executioners axe falls or the pyre will be lit. Through fire or steel, you will pay for your crimes. A gaurd is posted outside your cell day and night. At Branderscar prison, little thought is given towards long term accomodations. Iomedae’s justice is swift.

Escape seems hopeless. You have all been well searched and every attempt to conceal anything on your person has failed. And if you somehow slip your bonds and fly out of the prison, where would you go? Who from your former life would want anything to do with forsaken? Despised, alone, and shackled - all that you can do now is await your doom.

For each of you, your old life is over. For each of you, hope is a fading memory. For each of you, justice will be fairly metted. And who can blame fair Talingarde after what each of you has done?

You look around at your fellow prisoners who share your fate. Could this be the fools fatal mistake? Do you see allies? Spies? Time will tell.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2012)

Even with his hair shorn off, Herik Torvin still has his piercing eyes. That is what really counted; look a man in the eyes and can see the measure of him. The guards that ran this prison were fools to have forgotten that.

The muscular man pulled at his shackles, testing them. " Well, this is a fine mess we've gotten ourselves into, " he says to no one in particular, but in an attempt o break the ice.

No use, it seems. Maybe if he acts like he's been beat, one of the jailors will let their guard down long enough for him to get his hands around their neck. 

" I guess they don't like it much when you try to prove to them that the King is a buffoon. "


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2012)

Quigly didn't bother with trying to charm the escort as he knew he did not stand a chance given that Sir Balin was there. This assessment was borne out by Sir Balin's handling of the Sergeant. However, once the witch hunter has gone, Quigly starts working on the guards. Nothing too overt at first; just complete obedience along with a "Yes Sir" or "No Sir" Admittedly Quigly did cry out when he was branded.

Once alone in their cell, Quigly introduces himself. "I know the forsaken are not supposed to have names but I was born Quigly Sanderson and I will die Quigly Sanderson."


----------



## kinem (Apr 8, 2012)

"The Dark Father will reign in Talingarde someday" Sam Mason declares. "He is patient and forgets nothing. He will reward those who serve him well, even if in the next world. It is not too late to enter his service.

And you, guard! You know that Iomedae considers you a sinner! If your true deeds were but known, you would be in here with us. And one day that will happen. But the Dark Father knows how to return a favor, should you choose to save yourself in time."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna has been mostly silent, other than a moan and groan, there is not much she can do with the foul tasting gag in her mouth.  She was tempted to try winking at the guard to get him to attempt taking advantage of her, but those hopes of turning the tables on him got dashed quickly. 

She shed a tear for her hair, its loss another nail on the coffin of her hopelessness. She mentally talks to her eidolon, _"Aljalyraq, if only you could come to my aid and take me away.  These bastards would pay!"_

But, the black dragon cannot hear from his home plane, and Firvinianna is growing insane with the situation and despair.  Shackled, branded, and now bald, she stands there sullenly with her eyes narrowed. Supporting her weight on the chains, she steals wary glances at those that share her fate.

_OOC Note: Aljalyraq is pronounced Al-jah-LEER-ack_

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Caim (Apr 8, 2012)

Rath's muscles strain as he pulls at his chains. "Rath Deviltusk is what they call me and I to am a faithful one of the Dark Father." He says as he looks to the man speaking of the Lord Asmodeus. "He has brought us to this and will bring us through it." 

The half-orc runs his tongue over is now short flat tusks. "The motherless son of a wh..." He lets out a feral scream. "These 'righteous' men will feel their bones break beneath my hammer."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 8, 2012)

" And what hammer would that be? " asks Herik sardonically. " You're forsaken now. Everything you owned now belongs to ' His Majesty ' . Me? I'll take whatever I can get my hands on. And if that's nothing, then I'll use my bare fists. "

He yanks hard again on his chains, and when that likely fails, Herik looks around to see if there is anything that could help him slip out of these bonds. Hopefully all that time spent practicing the art of escape with the old thief in the undercity will not have been a complete waste. 

" You two can pray to the Dark Father all you like, but this pit we've thrown into isn't quite Hell. No, _this_ pit is domain of the Iron Lord, and if I got any trust left I'll be putting it in him. "


----------



## Caim (Apr 8, 2012)

"Any hammer will do. It doesn't have to belong to me 'nobleman'. Rath looks to cell front to see what weapons the guards carry and what weapons maybe left unattended then to the 'F" branded on his arm. "Do you think this letter on my arm has meaning? I was born an abomination in the eyes of Iomedae and was forsaken on the day of my birth."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 8, 2012)

Herik snorts. " Don't flatter yourself. You got an ugly mug, I'll grant you that, but it takes more than that to get on the bad side of that self-righteous sky bitch. You made a choice to follow this path, same as me. You can argue that it was was you were raised on, or that it was forced on you, but it doesn't make any difference. "


----------



## ahayford (Apr 9, 2012)

The cell block is cold, dark, and damp. Little effort has been made to provide heat to this portion of the old keep. Small mercy that most of the windows were deemed escape hazard and were stoned over years ago. You can hear the north winds howling in frustration as they whip around the keep, unable to breach the walls and ravage the warmth from your bodies. 

From your current vantage, you can see four additional cells like the one you currently inhabit. They all appear to be empty. A barred and locked door sits on the west side of the block, near your cell. The VIP suite perhaps?

The door to the guardroom you passed through on your way to your cell is currently close. You occasionally catch some raucous laughter, but the howling of the wind reduces much of the conversation to inaudible murmuring.

After a few hours of enjoying your new lodgings, the guard room door opens, letting some additional light into the cellblock. Rath is quick to notice he carries a longsword and leather club on his belt. The guard does a quick patrol of the cells, shining torchlight into your cell for a few moments before moving on to the barred door. The guard slides a small door open, glances in briefly, then shuts it again.

He can’t help but stare a moment at Firvinianna’s chained form before returning to the warmth the guardroom. The thud of the door blocks the cheery light from a fire, once again plunging the cell block into a dreary gloom.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2012)

Throughout it all, the whole mortifying ordeal, Zelda is quiet. This is not to say she is uncommunicative. More than one guard feels the weight of her wide, trembling, teary eyes. Branderscar employs a tougher breed of guard than that though. At least for now. So she keeps her mouth shut, her eyes down...when they throw her forward, she stumbles and slowly, weakly gets back up. When they brand her, she cries out around her gag and sobs brokenly. She is weak, and defeated...and waiting.

She records every threat, every indignity. She absorbs the vitriol and loathing. She carefully watches each guard from behind her puppy dog eyes, noting each grimace, each nervous look away...seeking and probing for a weak link in the chain.

When the guards are gone, she watches and listens to the others as well. Unfortunately, none seem any more capable of escaping than she. Further, listening to their crimes, they don't seem the type to be swayed by compassion for a helpless creature. That removed one of her favorite arrows from her quiver. ...but far from her only one.

But she couldn't talk, and that was the first thing she had to fix. The gag was foul-tasting and tied tightly, and its knot held her mouth open and blocked her tongue. Even so, Zelda pushed at it. She pushed with her tongue, and she scraped her teeth over it as best she could. Stretch the cloth. Work it. Abrade it. Cloth was just threads. Threads could break. Break enough, and the cloth broke.

It took time...but honestly, what did she have to lose that she wouldn't lose anyway? They couldn't kill her _twice._


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna only half pays attention to the conversation between the half-orc and the muscular man.  He jaw hurts from the gag as her facial muscles stiffen from being in an unnatural pose.

Her eyes slits, she observes the leering guard.  She made a have hearted attempt to bounce her upper torso and get her breasts to jiggle. The cold has already had an effect on her bosom, but still the clanking chains counteract her movement's effects and she gives up right away.

_"Oh, Aljalyraq, I am failing at being a temptress now.  My hair is gone, I am bald freak!"_

Firvianna vows to summon help the first chance she gets, thinking it might have been better to die quickly in defiance that slowly in this prison.  The mental torture is bad enough, but soon she expects physical torture to get even worse.

_"Perhaps my chance will come when they feed us.  If they even bother. Do not the condemned even get a last meal?"_

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## kinem (Apr 9, 2012)

kinem said:


> "And you, guard! You know that Iomedae considers you a sinner! If your true deeds were but known, you would be in here with us. And one day that will happen. But the Dark Father knows how to return a favor, should you choose to save yourself in time."




Sam repeats his spiel for each new guard (when there is just one around), in case one of them does have a skeleton in his closet and bites.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2012)

Although at one level Quigly feels like he should be attempting to charm the guards, he stems his impatience and waits for a better opportunity.  After all its not like he has been sentenced to death. Although in all probability he won't live long once he gets to the salt mines.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

Reserved for rolls


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

The hours pass agonizingly slowly. Sam Mason’s fiery rhetoric goes largely ignored by the disinterested guardsmen. Quigly’s platitudes are equally ineffective at placating the wary guards. Even though Firvinianna does her best to play the temptress, none of the guardsmen take the bait. Despite the earlier performance by Sergeant Blackerly, the guards appear to all be well trained, and at least passingly serious about their job. Perhaps the recent threat of “Death by hurling” has inspired a new, if short lived, attention to detail in the Branderscar’s garrison.

Just as the prisoners attempts to influence the guards proved largely ineffective, Zelda and Herik struggle lamely with their bonds. Zelda’s tries valiantly to slip her gag, but the silk is strong despite its deceptive appearance. Given enough time, she may eventually cut through. But, It will be a long and arduous process. Herik’s muscles bulge as he leans into the chain connected to his manacles. The sweat beads on his brow as he grunts and strains, but in the end his efforts bear no fruit. The chain is well constructed, and the iron loop is set deep within the stonework. It is unlikely any amount of brute strength will release Herik from his bonds.

The hours continue to pass without event, each our blending into the next. Just as the cold fingers of doubt and hopelessness begin to creep through your brain, the guard room door open unexpectedly. The fat sergeant you recognize as Sergeant Blackerly leads six men armed and ready for trouble into the cell block. 

The sergeant appears to move in a bit of a daze. He leads the guardsmen to your cell door and pauses for a moment, almost as if trying to remember why he was there. After a moment of indecision, the sergeant takes one of his large iron keys and unlocks the cell. He enters the cell and then stops for a second time rubbing his chin. As he looks up at the prisoners, a sudden look of recognition comes across his face.

 You there! Thats the scum! The blue eyed traitor.

Blackerly points vaguely at Herik Torvin.

 Get ‘im unshackled. If any o’ you makes trouble, they’ll be earning a thrashing!  

Blackerly turns to address Herik. 

 Today’s your lucky day, scum. You’ve got a visitor. How you ever warranted such a fine lady is beyond me. Seems she wants to say her good-byes. Now step lively. We wouldn’t want to keep her waiting 

Two guardsmen release Herik from his ankle chain as well as the chain connecting his manacles to the cieling. The two guards roughly take a hold of an arm, flanking Herik on either side, while the rest of Blackerly’s entourage takes position, weapons drawn.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2012)

"She ever was the sentimental one," says Herik, lying through his teeth. He has no idea who has come to see him, but whoever it is, he is grateful to get a chance to get out of that stinking cell for a time. The disgraced nobleman does his best to act cooperative, following along quickly, but he is always looking for whatever brief chance of escape may afford itself.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2012)

At the sight of the guards Zelda goes still and draws her knees up to her chest to huddle into a little ball. Her hair falls over her eyes, but she feels her heart skip a beat on seeing and hearing the Sergeant. He seemed a bit...off...didn't he?

(She suspects yon Sergeant may be enchanted...making Spellcraft roll to identify magical effect? ...lol, this is not a good start for Zelda. )


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna features are becoming gaunt, it has been hours since they were given either food or water.  Her head cycling between swimming and aching from the beginning of dehydration.

_"Aljalyraq, at least if they do not provide nourishment, my bowels remain empty."_

However, that has not stopped someone from finally succumbing to emptying their bladder on the floor of the cell, the stench of urine burning in her nostrils.  With the gag, she cannot avoid the smell by breathing through her mouth.  She glares left and right to determine which of her fellow death-row inmates pissed their drawers.

"Gammph!"

Perception (1d20+2=21)

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (She suspects yon Sergeant may be enchanted...making Spellcraft roll to identify magical effect?)




Zelda curses herself for not spending more time learning the ins and outs of enchantments. She suspects some kind of enchantment, but then again maybe Blackerly is just drunk. It certainly wouldn't be out of character.

It doesn't take a delicate nose to notice the rest of the prisoners have had to face the brutal realities of imprisonment. Most of the group have had to succumb in one way or another to the demands of their body. A small drain in the center of the floor drains away the excrement.

Blackerly grabs a bucket from outside the cell and dips it into a nearby trough. 

Now now, can't have a lady such as yourself smellin' like a stockyard now can we.

He hurls the icy water in one swift toss, rinsing Firvinianna clean, but leaving her shivering in her shift.

Anyone else need a bath?


----------



## Caim (Apr 10, 2012)

Rath sniffs the air as if trying to find something. "From the smell of it...looks like you could use a bath. Maybe wash some of the coward of you." He spits in the direction of the Sergeant.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 11, 2012)

Sergeant Blackerly wipes the spittle from his cheek, flicking it on the cold stone floor in one swift motion. His hand goes to the leather blackjack at his side.

 Hold ‘im down boys. This scum is a defiant one eh. 

Two of the remaining guards hold Rath tightly on either side while Blackerly winds up a full swing. The club strikes the half-orc across the ribs, knocking the wind out of his lungs and sends him gasping for air. Its followed with a second and third strike, each one punctuated with the meaty thwack of club on flesh.

After the third strike, Blackerly leans down right in Rath’s face.

Are you gonna spit in the face of the headsman as he lowers the axe too? You know if they use a dull blade it can take multiple swings. Downright horrible it is....lots of blood and screaming. Makes for a good show though. 

Blackerly backs away and addresses the group.

The only mercy the lot of you can expect now is a quick trip to the afterlife. You best respect those that can give it to ya. 

Lets go. We’ve kept the lady waiting long enough.

Herik is roughly escorted out of the cellblock and into the adjacent guard room. Herik quickly takes note of his surroundings. The guard post is sparsely appointed, the most notable feature being a large, unlit fireplace. The delicious smell of roast meat wafts from what is likely a kitchen below. After shutting and locking the cell block door, Blackerly hangs a large iron key ring on a peg by door. The two on duty guards sit at the only table, playing some kind of game involving bone dice. 

Blackerly lumbers across the guard room and opens a small side door into an equally sparsely appointed interrogation chamber. 

Your lady awaits.

The guardsmen drag Herik into the plainly appointed room and forcibly place him into a chair. The guards connect a short length of chain from Herik’s foot manacle to an iron ring in the floor, repeating the process for his wrists. The only furniture are a table and chairs in the center of the room. The woman seated across from Herik, is anything but plain.





A hauntingly beautiful woman in an elegant black dress and soft silken veil sits sobbing quietly. Her long platinum hair falls loosely about her shoulders. Her vibrant, unearthly green eyes are red and puffy, the signs of weeping clear on her face.
Oh dearest,  proclaims the unfamiliar woman. I’m so relieved you’re alive! She turns to Blackerly. Could we please have a moment alone good sir? For pity’s sake?

Blackerly goes blank for a moment, then quickly agree.  O’ course, m’lady. For you its no trouble

There is something about the look in the woman’s eye and strange behavior of the Sergeant. You are confident that she has some kind of power over him, influencing his behavior. As soon as Blackerly closes the door behind him, the woman’s demeanor changes.

Ooh....Have you forgotten me, dearest? the unexpected visitor says with a smirk, dropping her pretense of grief.  You may call me Tiadora. We possess a mutual friend who would like to meet you and your fellow cell-mates. Unfortunately, our friend is unwilling to visit you in your present rather shabby lodgings. It seems then, you must escape.

She takes on the tone of a consoling mother.

 Ooh...now now, don’t be so dour. Just because it’s never been done is no reason you can’t be the first. 

If you manager to escape, cross the moors on the outskirts of town. On the old Moor Road you’ll see a manor house with a single lantern burning in a second story window. There our mutual friend awaits. That is all I know. He did want me to give you this.

She takes off her silken veil and makes a show of wiping away a few fake tears.

 *sniff* Something to remember me by dearest


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 11, 2012)

" Your devotion to me is touching, m'Lady, " says Herik, sharing a devious smile with Tiadora. He reaches as far across as the table as he can with his chained wrists to take the veil. " I will treasure your kind gift while I still draw breath. "

Lowering his head and his voice, wary of being overheard, he says, " There is no better man than I to be the first. I have the skills, and the ruthlessness. " Tucking the veil into his shirt, making sure to hide it well, he asks, " You have any other 'feminine charms' to work before you leave? "

Meanwhile, Herik is already trying to think of some way of getting a hold of that keyring without being noticed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna slumps and begins shivering from being wet, the ragged shift clinging to the curves of her body.

_"Aljalyraq, soon I will go crazy... Where are you?  Why do you not answer me?... I am cold and wet."_

Her defiance is something yet to be desired, the humiliation stoking a fire within that is being dampen with despair and is losing ground.  The faith in a good and just goddess, a laughable joke given her predicament. 

_"There is no justice in this world... I am truly forsaken..."_

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Caim (Apr 11, 2012)

Rath laughs as the guards let him go. "Li...like I said...cowards." 

He scans the cell again and again looking for something that could help him escape or at least kill another guard or two before he dies.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2012)

When the guards leave, Zelda gives the loudmouth man she now mentally dubs 'Spitter' a glare...though it's about as effective as any glare from a cute little girl would be. All she could do is pray that his idiocy wouldn't spur the guards to punish them ALL.

At least not before she worked that gag free. And that was looking like it would be a long time.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, I could do more, but consider this a test. By failure shall the weak reveal themselves. 

One last thing, should you decide to take my benefactors gift, escape, and ignore his generous invitation, know this. We shall not hunt you or seek retribution. Every kingsman and bounty hunter this side of Talingarde will be after you. You are forsaken by your own people and kinsmen. You have no place in this world. 

We can promise safety...and more then that. Much more. Power, wealth...

She pauses a moment, a crooked smirk on her face as if tasting the vintage of the word on her tongue.

....vengeance. Consider carefully. Be sure your “friends” do too.

Her message delivered, she rises and the guards return unbidden. Immediately, her demeanor once more changes. She is again the perfect picture of grief. 

 No! I cannot bear to leave you!  

Tiadora bends down to place a light kiss on Herik’s cheek. Her ice-cold lips send unpleasant shivers down his spine. Blackerly shakes his head. 

I’m afraid it’s time miss.

She looks deep into Blackerly’s eyes.

 Thank you for letting me say good-bye. There’s no need to search my dearest. You are such a dear friend for letting me see him one last time. 

Blackerly mechanically replies.  Such a dear friend...  Then the watch sergeant seems to snap out of it and bows politely. A pleasure madam. She leaves unveiled. Her eyes meet Herik’s one last time, briefly showing him a wicked smile.

The words echo in Herik’s head. _Three days...Don’t disappoint me dearest._

Blackerly escorts Tiadora out of the interrogation room, leaving the re-incarceration of Herik to his guardsmen. As before, the six guardsmen drag Herik through the guard room and into the cellblock. One of the guardsmen takes the keyring by the door, and uses it to open the cellblock, leaving little opportunity for Herik to palm it. Besides, Tiadora’s veil is already neatly tucked away in his shirt.

The guards quickly chain Herik back to his spot in the cell, then file out of the room. Not long after, a single guard leads a pair of servants into the cellblock. One carries a bucket and ladle and one a pot of some kind of gruel. 

They each get two ladles of gruel and water....except that one.

He points to Rath. 

He gets water only. Blackerly’s orders.

The first servant, a brunette waif of a girl, fills her bucket at the trough carefully provides each prisoner with as much as they can drink. The second servant, an older gentleman, feeds two ladles of cold, tasteless grain mush as best he can. He seems to nod an apology to Rath as he skips over the half-orc and moves on to the next prisoner.

Soon, dinner is over. The servants exit the cell and the guard closes and locks the door behind them. They then move on to the heavily reinforced door at the end of the cellblock. The remainder of the food and water bucket are pushed through a smaller door at the bottom of the reinforced door. The guard then takes his charges and exits the cell block, once again leaving the prisoners alone and in the dark.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 12, 2012)

Herik wastes no time once the guards and servants are out of sight, drawing the veil out of his shirt. " Seems we have a mysterious benefactor who would prefer us being out there rather than in here, " he says as he ties the veil around his eyes, hoping to get some idea of how he is supposed to use it. " Laugh and I'll be leaving you behind, though. " He saw the designs on the veil, and he can guess that there is some sort of magic that would allow him to get those items out of it. First priority, of course, is the lockpicks. Got to get these damned chains off quick if they're to have a chance.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2012)

Shortly after been chained in the cell, Quigly is overcome by a wave of acute depression. Nothing seems to matter any more. In fact he is scarcely aware of his surrounding. It barely registers when Herik is dragged off to see his visitor and while he automatically slurps his water and chews his gruel, he doesn't even flurt with the girl like he would usually have done. Only when Herik mention "mysterious benefactor" and "out there rather than in her" do the words cut through his fugue and bring him back to being fully alert "Uh what" he utters, then shuts up as he can see Herik is concentrating on something.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 13, 2012)

The veil itself seems to be crafted of fine, sheer. It is difficult to manipulate in your shackled hands, but it seems the images of various useful items are actually patches that could easily be torn from the veil. A quick glance at the veil reveals the following.

2 Daggers
1 light hammer
1 Thieves tools
1 Bullseye lantern
1 hempen rope
1 potion bottle
1 unholy symbol of Asmodeus
1 sack of spell components
1 sack of coins
1 image of a window


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna weakly ate the sustenance, able to keep most of it down.  Unable to use the opportunity to bring Aljalyraq into existence, or any other creature, she returns to despair once the gag is replaced.  

_"Aljalyraq, what is this?  A cloth?  They are fawning over some prison whore's veil."_

Through narrowed eyes, she watches to see what they others are doing with the item, her curiosity starting to replace the hopelessness of the situation.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 13, 2012)

Herik pulls the veil from his face and tears off the lockpicks, getting to work immediately on his shackles. Once he is free, he proceeds to Quigly, then Sam, saying, " Tear off the patch from the veil with the symbol of Asmodeus. There are weapons, too. " He moves on to the injured Drath, then Firvinianna, and finally Zelda. 

" Unless I am mistaken about how these patches ought to work, I think we could perhaps use that one patch to open up one of these bricked over windows from which we could escape, " says Herik, " Assuming it is open air behind these walls. " Glancing over at the reinforced door, he adds, " I wonder if we should perhaps see if we can boost whoever is in there too. In any case, I think there are only a couple of on duty guards at any one time. "


----------



## Caim (Apr 13, 2012)

Rath rubs his wrists where the shackles had been and then to his ribs. "I'll take that hammer." He takes a few practice swings. "We could open the door," He motions to the door down the hall "and see if they can cause enough trouble to let us escape."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 14, 2012)

Rolls


----------



## ahayford (Apr 14, 2012)

As each patch is removed from the veil, the air around it seems to stretch and warp. The threads in the cloth of the patch writhe and squirm like a bucket of live bait. The threads tighten themselves into a knot until there is a soft *pop* and displacement of air as the patch is replaced with the physical object it represents.

Herik pulls the patch of tools, palming them in one hand while working the lock on his manacles. In seconds the manacles crack open, releasing the rogue from his confinement. He quickly opens the lock on his feet and precedes to release the remaining prisoners.

The thrill of momentary freedom quickly passes as you realize another patrol will eventually pass through the cell block. If the guards catch you loose from your bonds, it is unlikely you’ll get another chance at escape. The guards just recently served dinner, so you have some time...Although it’s hard to say exactly how much.

[sblock=Items Removed from Veil]
Thieves Tools
Light Hammer[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2012)

Zelda is silent as the others are released. She doesn't fail to note her own place in the order of freedom...and even though it's probably a result of her own efforts to seem helpless and meek, she adds it to the ledger of insults to be repaid. No sooner are her hands free than she's digging the gag out of her mouth and spitting the taste of her own sweat and the grime of the cloth out.

It gave her a second to think before she spoke. She'd heard the guard mention a lady, and that veil looked like a lady's accessory. Of course, nothing was free and magic less than most...Zelda could see why he might be freeing them, since the more escapees there were the better the odds any one of them might get away. And it would keep them from ratting him out. But did that veil have a price they'd all have to pay?

She gives Herik a wary look and asks, "What did she want from you?"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

" She wants us to meet up with someone she described as a mutual friend, " answers Herik as he gets to work on the door. " You two, " he says, briefly pointing at Quigly and Sam, " should take those two daggers. I can make due with my fists. " Glancing at Zelda and Firvinianna, he adds, " I do not know what sort of tricks you two have up your sleeves, but you look a little scrawny to be much use in hand to hand combat, at least until we acquire some more arms. "

Once he has popped the lock on the cell door, Herik motions to the others to take up ambush positions while he sneaks out to investigate the occupant of the other room, keeping eyes and ears open for the next patrol.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2012)

As soon as Quigly is free he thanks Herik profusely before rubbing his wrists and stretching his muscles. 

"I'm willing to meet anyone, if it get me out of this hole." Quigly says as he takes the offered dagger and follows Herik into the hall. He moves to a position at the far side of the passage, opposite the cell door, facing towards the guardroom; endeavouring to blend into the wall. Trying to ignore the sounds made by the others he listens to see if he can hear anything from beyond the door.

[sblock=OOC]Quigly does NOT approach the door.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna says nothing as the man releases her, sullenly following the movements.

_"Aljalyraq, this is it, perhaps? We can be free of our bonds and be executed trying to escape... YES!  Better to die trying that sitting here in dung."_

Her eyes narrow at the strong man's comments about her being scrawny or needing weapons.  She hisses quietly to herself, "Scrawny? Well, just you wait until you meet my friend."

Still seated the dark-skinned elf leans forwards and begins tracing an arcane pattern in the dirt on the floor.  The symbols and scrawling completing a hasty circle, the pattern starts to faintly glow as she continues to add arcane marks around the circle a second time.  





The sigil that was a faint mark on her forehead, begins to turn cyan blue and glow as well.  It no longer appears to be a dirt mark. Her muttering in Infernal, chanting the ritualistic summons.

After almost a minute, Firvinianna is finished tracing the necessary marks and she sits straighter with her hands spread wide.  Finally she is almost gleeful as she concludes, "Aljalyraq, I summon THEE!"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:*  Gagged
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

The circle's interior shimmers into a shining plane of light, hiding the dirt floor that was there.  Floating up from the surface a black, horned and scaly head rises, followed by the rest of its scaly body. Within a few seconds, it is completely through the circle's portal.  The shimmering light winks out and the arcane marks cease glowing, returning the cell's dirt to normal.

The creature is a dark, black scaled dragon the size of a pony.  He has small wings folded at its sides, appearing to be small, not large or strong enough to allow for flight. His tail is also a bit short.  

However he has a vicious looking teeth and razor sharp claws on his front paws.  His horned visage looks menacing and just above his eyse there is a glowing light blue sigil that matches the one on Firvinianna's forehead.

"Ahh, mistress, you called.  What have they done to your hair!?"

The dragon looks around menacingly at the cellmates nearby, looking for the fools that tortured and maimed his mistress.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna steals herself to prevent showing weakness or tears.

_"Oh Aljalyraq, we must get out of here and get revenge for this despicable torment."_

As the dragon sits on its haunches she crawls over to him and his forelegs open to receive her into his protective embrace. She sits with her back leaning against his chest. She replies, "They hacked it off!  Those miserable dogs."

"It wasn't these people.  They are going to help us escape." She forestalls the growling that her eidolon was about to turn on those around her.

Nodding to the veil, she asks, "What else is on that thing?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________





*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2012)

Zelda just smiled a secret little smile at Herik's observation if her 'hand to hand' skills. Her magic was limited in endurance, but potent enough in application now that she could speak. 

The smile vanished when she saw what the other woman did though. Now THAT was a skill. It wasn't often she felt jealousy over magic, but there was definitely a stab of it now. Still, with cold objectivity she noted that there was now one more warm body between herself and a guardsman's axe...

"It will take more than a few trinkets and a magic dragon to break us out of this prison," she said softly. "Before we bring the guards on our heads, we need a plan. To make a plan, we need to know more. Where are we? How many guards? How do they alert each other?"

"We also need to know what tools we have. I can cast spells, for example." She eyed Fin speculatively. "Can that dragon fly by any chance?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljalryaq gives an indignant snort, "I can rip plenty of guards to shreds from right here.  Who needs to fly?"

Lack of flight appears to be a sore spot of contention with the black dragon.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna chants a brief incantation in Infernal and her mage sight opens up to look at auras.

_"Aljalyraq, one day you will fly. I promise."_

She replies a bit snippish, "Don't ask him about flying. He is better suited for just ripping guards to pieces from afoot."

"If we can flee and escape, it matters not how many guards.  If we are going to kill them, then we do it one at a time."

_OOC: Cast Cantrip Detect Magic_

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam had been quietly biding his time, waiting for the best opportunity to cause some mayhem, which he thought would be when they came to lead him to his death. Even shackled, he had some options - such as his favorite spell, _murderous command_, which requires only a vocal component. By trying to tempt the guards, he was also laying the groundwork to make it more effective, by perhaps convincing some guards that the betrayal produced by the spell in their fellows was real.

Now, he takes the offered symbol of Asmodeus and the dagger. "Thank you.

Remember, escape must be our priority now. It's better to avoid guards if we can. If not, maybe I can set them fighting each other."


----------



## ahayford (Apr 16, 2012)

Herik slides the small door open to take a peek at the reinforced cells. In the dim light of the cellblock, all he can make out is what appears to be a large boulder in the middle of the room. As the shaft of lift from the open view port passes over the form, the boulder begins to move.

Oi, what’s this now. You lot come to laugh old Grumblejack again have ye? 

The creature’s disturbing laughter sounds like a landslide. 

The longer ye little ‘uns keep me as a trophy...the more likely I am to suck the marra’ from your tiny bones. You fools should kill me while ye ‘ahv the chance.

An ogre! The reinforced door starts to make sense. You thought the paladins had rounded up and slaughtered every last one of the beasts. This one was likely one of the last on all of Talingarde.

The sound of muffled conversation drifts from the guardroom behind the locked door. If they’d had heard anything, you are confident you’d have heard some kind of alarm by now. The only exit from the cellblock appears to be through the guardroom.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 16, 2012)

Quietly Herik responds to the creature. " No, friend Grumblejack, " he says in a low voice. " I have not come to laugh at you. Rather, I come to ask if you wish to take a chance at escaping with me and our fellow prisoners. Today we are breaking out of Branderscar, and if you wish to wreak bloody vengeance on your tormentors, you are welcome to join us. All I need is a few moments to crack the lock on this door, and then we can see about breaking into the guardroom. "

The nobleman hopes that the old ogre will me amenable to this. With such help, they might be able to fight their way out of Branderscar. Or at least the creature would provide a potent distraction.


----------



## Caim (Apr 16, 2012)

"An ogre?" Rath looks to the door than the rest of the group with a toothy grin. "He could provide a great distration and proably kill off a half a dozen or so of these miserable bastards."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Firvinianna watches with curiosity as they peek into the adjoining cell.

_"Aljalyraq, I am fine.  Let us work towards freedom. If necessary, we might have to split up temporarily."_

She whispers, "Yes, Grumblejack can eat as much marrow from those cowards as he wishes. Did they not threaten to castrate him?"

Moving herself out from her eidolon's protective embrace, she examines the veil. She removes the patches for the spell components, the hempen rope, the potion vial, and the coins.

"We still have the lantern and window on this cloth.  I think we should wait to use the window for when we wish to exit that way."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq mentally asks, _"Is castrating bad?..."

"Oh, it is like that. Heh, that should motivate the giant."_ The mental image shared between the dragon and his mistress is pretty graphic.

Aljalryaq pads over to peek at the ogre, "You want to eat them, I will help. Better to do that, than be neutered."

The dragon's voice is a hiss as he speaks softly, following his mistress's lead of being quiet.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## ahayford (Apr 17, 2012)

Grumblejack grunts loudly.

 More little uns’ I see...and an overgrown lizard. I used to hunt big lizards in the moors, dragon, before the tin cans caught ol’ Grumblejack with his pants down. 

The ogre licks his thick lips.

Do you taste like lizard dragon?

The ogre shakes his head, then moves more directly into the light. Dried blood covers the creature’s hide, evidence of the torture and abuse he has received during his incarcaration. Angry red lash marks are raked across his flesh and several large purple bruises cover his face and neck. He is obviously not in much shape for a fight.

The ogre cracks his knuckles one by one, each one sounding like a tree trunk rent in half.

 Grumblejack will not die in this stone box like a rat. Let me out.

The ogre says this very matter of factly...as if releasing him was a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

Herik gets to work on the the lock on Grumblejack's cell. He is not quite sure what he will be exposing them to once the ogre is free, but some risks must be taken. " Just a little bit more and... "


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq chuckles, "Ah, your pants were off and they decided to geld you. All the more reason to smash them." 

He receives a mental comment from Firvinianna, _"Really, acid in my blood?... Good to know."_  The eidolon is desiring to be a black dragon enough, that is can be a bit gullible.

Aljalryaq replies to the ogre, "Not a lizard, a growing black dragon.  The acid in my blood might not taste too good.  And my teeth and claws are pretty sharp."

Not able to lend a hand, the eidolon waits patiently for the lockpicker to finish.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*









*OOC:*


What happened with her pulling those patches off, ahayford?





Firvinianna moves to stand next behind her eidolon and comments mentally, _"I think you can take him, if you get inside his reach. He appears to be wounded.  But, he could make a formidable ally, so let's not."_

She asks, "Grumblejack, while you can probably get your revenge and kill many guards.  We mean to escape.  In return for freeing you, what are you planning to do for us in payment?"

"Should we aid in your rampage, you might actually survive to continue the fight. Would you work for us, then? Our revenge is not going to be satisfied by merely a few dead guards.  The real villains are the leaders who give the orders."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Apr 18, 2012)

As Herik works the lock, Firvinianna selects a few patches and tears them from the silken viel. Each patch Firvinianna pulls from the veil writhes and twists as before, followed by the tell tale pop. A large 50 foot coil of rope, a potion vial, and two sacks appear at her feet. Peering inside the sacks, Firvinianna finds one hundred gold coins of the realm (crowns), and a smaller sack containing odd bits and bobs that might be useful material components for spell casting.

Just as the Firvinianna finishes rummaging around in the component pouch for a few minutes, Herik gives a little yelp of victory. The heavy door yields to the lock picks and swings open.
Grumblejack lurches his way out of his cell. His injuries appear to be more than just superficial. The ogre must have put up a hell of a fight before he was thrown in the dungeon.

The brute listens to Firvinianna’s pleas, cocking his head to one side. Grumblejack’s slow,  gravelly laughter echoes on the stone walls.

 You must think Grumblejack is so week, I’ll do anything to save my hide.

He bares his crooked teeth, and punctuates his sentences by poking Firvinianna in the chest with one, meaty finger.

Grumblejack doesn’t take orders from little elf girls and their pets.

For an ogre, he seems unusually intelligent and downright eloquent. Maybe he’d have to be to have avoided capture so long.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2012)

_All the subtlety of an ettin with a mace,_ thinks Zelda.

She goes to the ogre and stares up...it threatens to strain her neck. For all the disparity in size, she meets his gaze without flinching, and her voice doesn't shake at all. 

"This isn't about orders," she says. "It's about what we need. You're hurt. Maybe this fellow with a symbol can help? You can fight, but what if they surround you? With us at your side, they can't. My spells can strike down their crossbows at a distance. Her dragon will strike fear in their ranks."

"The point is, if we work together, we escape. If we don't, we will die. Once we're free, we can discuss continuing our collaboration...or we can simply part ways. Regardless, we have to GET free first, so don't let pride deprive you of the chance to get what you want."

"Help us, help you."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2012)

Quigly is trying to listen to what's going on in the guard room but get distracted by the conversation with the ogre. Not having anything useful to add that hasn't already been said, he stays were he is but starts thinking of ways of taking the ogre down. Seeing Firvinianna messing around with what looks like a component pouch he asks "Firvinianna. Is there any sand in there?"


----------



## ahayford (Apr 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I do not usually keep track of physical components other then for story telling purposes. You may assume that your mysterious benefactor is well aware of your needs and has provided whatever material components you require for your known spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2012)

Rath watchs the exchange between the group and the ogre wondering if the brute will scoop the halfling up for a snack. "She's right Grumblejack. Together we can turn this place on it's side and with any luck," He looks to Firvinanna and Zelda. "We can burn the damned place to it's foundations!"


----------



## ahayford (Apr 19, 2012)

Quigly attempts to catch a few snippets of conversation over the howling wind.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 19, 2012)

Despite Quigly's best effort, the wind seems to render the guards' conversation into nothing but incoherent mumbling. Hopefully, the wind works both ways, helping to shield the newly freed prisoners' conversation from the ears of the guardsmen.

The ogre looks around for a moment for the source of Zelda's speech before realizing the creature he took to be a human child was the speaker.

 You? A shaman? Don't take Grumblejack for a fool. I'm smarter then I look. Even week as I am, I could break you like a doll.  

Grumblejack's squinting eye turns to the half-orc.

 Grumblejack will slay as many guardsmen as he can get his hands on. I will die fighting with crushed human bodies piled around me. Every guardsmen in this stone prison will taste my vengeance. I care little for the plans of little 'uns like you.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

" Well, I suppose that settles that then, " says Herik. " I would have preferred that we attempt to slay the guardsman down here with minimal fuss, and hold a few minutes while we don their armour. But I can understand that you have been here longer than us, and that what we might consider patience would seem an unbearable delay to you, great Grumblejack. I will attempt to unlock the door then, and after that, I wish you luck in your vengeance. "

Moving quietly towards the door to the guardroom, Herik motions the ogre to ready himself for action. He does his best to be quiet as he picks at the lock.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq moves right behind Grumblejack as he enters their cell.  He hisses as the orge threatens his mistress, "Touch her not again, ogre.  I will start flaying you alive or die trying." 

Should the brute make any threatening action, the eidolon will attack immediately.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________





*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna hands the spell components to Quigly, "You are welcome to it."

Stepping away from the hulking brute, she holds her tongue until she is beyond her reach and then replies, "Aljarlyraq, if he wishes to die quickly, let him."

She begins casting a cantrip and holds its release.

_OOC: Casting Daze, and ready it against the orge should he initiate combat._

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 19, 2012)

Quigly accepts the component pouch from Firvinianna with a smile and a nod and promptly select the sand he will need for his spell. Moving behind Herik he prepares to cast a _Sleep_ spell on the guards.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 21, 2012)

Enough talk. Time to scrap. Stay out of Grumblejacks way.

Grumblejack lurches to the locked door leading to the guard room. With a grunt and a heavy shoulder slam, the ogre knocks the door from its hinges and sends to clattering to the stone floor. Two guardsmen seated at the table tumble out of their chairs to floor. A third stands up quickly, fumbling at his sword as he backs up toward the interrogation chamber.

Quiggly thinks fast and mutters an incantation over the handful of sand he retrieved from the pouch. Thoughts of soft feather beds and lazy summer afternoons run through his mind as he channels his power into the sand, weaving the sleep enchantment into the fine grains. The enchantment complete, he opens his palm and blows the enchanted sand towards the guardsmen. 

The sand swirls through the cold air, encircling the three guards.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 21, 2012)

The guardsmens’ eyes grow heavy, until they each collapse, yawning to the floor.

Grumblejack stops in his tracks and lowers his raised fist. The display of magical power seems to have startled him. He makes some kind of warding sign over his chest. Suddenly, he eyes the group of prisoners with new insight. 

 Grumblejack wondered why the tin men would cage such weeklings with him. 

The ogre’s suspiscious eyes dart from Quiggly to Zelda and Firvinianna.

 You are shaman....witches? You are here because you steal their children and dance with demons...


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2012)

While the ogre pauses a moment to gauge his companions, Herik slips by and into the room. He moves to the side of one of the guardsmen and unceremoniously reaches down and snaps his neck, then repeats the action on the next. " I guess we do not really have the leisure of pausing to interrogate him about the layout of the prison, do we? " Herik asks as he moves to finish off the final guard.


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2012)

> You are shaman....witches? You are here because you steal their children and dance with demons...




"Devils. Devils are the ones you can make deals with." Sam knows that being compared to demons is a sore point with the Dark Father and his minions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna leaves her eidolon to watch the ogre and comments, "I dance with a dragon and call forth fiends and demons. I told you that you should work for us."

Not waiting for an answer from Grumblejack, she moves into the guardroom and interrupts the final execution, "Oh, I think we can spare a few moments.  Besides, mercy killing is too good.  Start stripping the bastard before we slap him awake."

She has a wicked smile as she watches over the soon to be tortured in return prisoner.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq moves past Grumblejack to block him from entering the guard's room and arm himself.  He stays within reach and is wary of treachery.

"I am from another plane, but no demon.  Nor a devil. My mistress is irked, you had best stay away from her." 

Should the brute make any threatening action, the eidolon will attack immediately.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2012)

Herik's eyes narrow. " Too good? " he asks contemptuously. " This isn't a joyride, lady. It's a prison break, " he says. " The only thing that matters is what is necessary. Cruelty is for leisured men and women. If you want to get out of here alive, you better get your head in the game. "


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

"He's right," Zelda said shortly. "Now that the commotion's started, the sand's running out of the hourglass. We have to keep moving. If they can corner us, we're lost."

She glances at the ogre and says, "It doesn't matter what we did, or who we dance with. We can help you get revenge for what they did. So long as you're killing guards, you've nothing to fear from us."

With that she took a dagger from one of the sleeping guards...it looked like a short sword in her hands...and unceremoniously plunged it into the guard's chest. Her grim action and expression were a little disturbing on such a cherubic face.

She then started searching for keys or other useful items...patting the dead guard's pockets and opening the pouches on his belt.


----------



## Caim (Apr 22, 2012)

"I think she wanted to question the guard before flaying the skin from his bones, but a dagger to the chest is a good idea as well." Rath says as he looks around for a two handed weapon before removing the armor of one of the guards.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2012)

"So anyone any objections if I help myself to a suit of armour and a sword" says Qigly Assuming no objections, he removes the armour from one of the guards and dons it before taking his sword.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna hisses a retort, "Last time I checked, we do not know the best way out of here."

"Since we managed to put these miserable peons to sleep without a fuss, there is no commotion to worry about at the moment.  The hourglass is running as to when these guards might expect relief or a visitor, not for the alarm having been sounded."

"So, unless you have all the information already, please share it so we don't need to interrogate this dung worm.  Otherwise pull you own head back out of playing games up your arse."

Not really interested in weapons herself, she hopes needing to don armor before others will not be necessary either. She starts removing clothing and items from the last sleeping guard, figuring it is much easier to torture or threaten to rape a man while he's naked to quickly to get him to talk.  

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

Game tiles and blood cover the stone floor of the once cozy guardroom. Whatever game the guards had been engaged in is now scattered to the four corners of the room. The guards’ bodies lie motionless where they fell. Despite the grim scene, the savory smell of warm bread and meat fills the room. There is no fire in the hearth at this level, but hearth still radiates a cheery warmth that feels good on your chilled flesh. The smoke from the fire on the level below drifts lazily up through the chimney. 

The stench of alcohol is strong and a quick glance around the room reveals an empty bottle of rotgut on its side under the table. As the last spark of life flickers from the guards’ eyes, the group begins to rifle through their belongings for anything useful. 

Each guard wears a chain shirt with a blue surcoat with the shield and keep sigil of Branderscar prison. The armor is serviceable, but the surcoats are stained with the blood of their former owners. The guardsmen carried the standard armament Harik observed previously, a long sword and club. Additionally, propped up against the wall are a long bow, heavy steel shield, and twenty arrows each. They carry scant few coins, but each guard carried a small iron key with, presumably, their initials carved into the handle.

On the floor, tipped on its side, sits a signal horn. It seems you have prevented the guards from notifying their brethren of your escape. You may have the upper hand...for now.

[sblock=Loot]
3 Longbows
3 Heavy steel shields
3 Chain shirts
3 Longswords
3 Clubs
60 Arrows
1 Key A.H.
1 Key T.N.
1 Key V.B.
1 Empty bottle of “3 Raven Whiskey” (Rotgut Whiskey)
[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

Grumblejack shatters the table with his fist, selecting a large piece to use as a club. He tests its weight, and seeming satisfied, turns to the group.

 You will use your magic to burn the tin men, and Grumblejack will crush them.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

Seeing that the ogre does not in fact appear to be in as big a hurry as was feared, Herik moves over to guard whose belongings have yet to be pilfered and helps himself to the chain shirt. " I am not much for shields, " he offers as justification for his claim. The burly aristocrat grabs one of the clubs, testing it for heft. 

" I had expected that our escape route was mostly going to boil down to ' Wherever Grumblejack goes, we go. ' "


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2012)

Not getting to the armor quickly enough, Sam takes a shield and a club, and a key. He finds a belt or the like, if available on the guards, to hold his club and dagger. Not having pockets on his prison robe, he ties some of the loose stands into a makeshift key holder.

"As a priest, I guess I ought to give them last rites. 'May hell take these men.'

Ah, sometimes I enjoy putting in a day's work."


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

Rath dons the chain shirt quickly and then makes his way to the heavy shields. "If theres no protest I'll trade this light hammer for one of those longswords."

Rath looks to Grumblejack than to Herik. "I'm fine with following the ogre...for the time being."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna takes a longbow with some arrows. Her eyes narrow as these other prisoners appear to be willing to follow anyone to escape, believing the brute to actually be their friend.  

Then she looks to the ogre, "Very well, I accept your fealty, Grimblejack."

"It appears that these others are willing to follow your lead. Do you even know how to get out of here?"

Since some of these companions of convenience appear to not very bright or willing to be lead like sheep, she asks, "What about the last patches on the veil?  Or would you rather try to fight our way out?"

"I would take everything.  We can always trade it for something else once we are free, or arm other prisoners to assist in our escape." 

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________





*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq alongside the looters at the mental direction of his mistress. The saddlebags on the harness around his torso a convenient carrying container for extra gear.

"My mistress says I can carry the extra." 

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

" If we make sure to keep the guards in front of us, it should be possible to retreat back here and barricade ourselves in while we make use of the window and rope to escape through the wall, " says Herik. " But Grumblejack clearly intends to fight, and we should not leave it to him alone while we run. It would be to our advantage, after all, to cripple or destroy the garrison of this prison. "


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

Herik grabs one of tabards belonging to the guards he killed and slips it on. " I might be able to do a little scouting like this, " he says. " Though it likely only work as long as I'm not stopped by anyone. Never know how it might come in handy though. "


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam looks for boots and other clothes on the guards that may fit him.

"Don't be foolish. We need to sneak out as soon as possible, not seek out fights we can avoid.

And the very worst thing we could do is destroy the garrison. If we just sneak out, they'll send the guards after us, which we can handle. But if we kill all of the guards, then men who know what they are doing will come after us."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

" This is Branderscar Prison. We will be the first to haved ever escaped. They will be sending people who know what they are doing after us regardless of how we get out. But if all of the guards are dead, then maybe we will have a few days before they find out. And I do not know about you, but if I were Grumblejack here I would not fancy anyone saying, ' You go fight and die getting revenge on the guards while we run like cowards. ' "


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2012)

Quigly is beginning to hate the girl with the big mouth and the monster as a pet. Still it doesn't do to annoy someone until you are ready to dispose of them. Instead he politely says "If you mean the window. The problem is we don't know where we are or what conditions are like outside. I suggest we save it for an emergency."

Seeing Herik in a bloodstained Tabard, Quigly says "You can't go out looking like that Herik, you'll be put on a charge. Stand still and I'll clean you up." He cast _Prestidigitation_ and cleans Herik's tabard, he then cleans himself before offering a wash and brush-up to any of the others that want it.

[sblock=Tracker][sblock=combat]HP: 13 = [(1d8)+5]
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX]
Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 [Armor] + 0 [shield][/sblock][sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Dagger +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Longsword +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d8+4, 19-20x2[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]Dagger, Chain Shirt, Longsword[/sblock][sblock=Spells][sblock=Known Spells]*Cantraps:* Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*Level 1:* Grease, Sleep[/sblock][sblock=Daily Use]*Level 1:* [X] [_][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

"I never said I would 'follow' Grumblejack as if he was a leader." Rath stops for a moment. "Think of it more like a means to an end. He is a temporary ally and we don't know what he has seen in these halls. The information he holds can contribute greatly to our escape."

He then turns to the group. "We don't know how many soldiers are housed here and should stay away from a frontal assault. Scouting would be a great way to see what our odds will be."

Rath looks to Grumblejack as he finished. "Are you good with sitting still for several minutes in order for Herik to scout the corridors ahead?"


----------



## ahayford (Apr 25, 2012)

Grumblejack’s grunts bowel shaking grunt shows his amusement.

 You little ‘uns squack like chickens. Bawk bawk bawk. All talk without saying anything. But, you are shaman. 

Grumblejack appears conflicted, an unusual expression for such a beastial face. His face twists to one of defiance. He points his newfound club at Firvinanna, but refrains from touching her this time.

 Little elf girl knows has power, but Grumblejack’s fist is his own. Grumblejack will follow you only because it would please me to see the tin men burn.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 25, 2012)

The ogre looks at Rath.

 Grumblejack will wait...Can't remember the last time Grumblejack had meat. 

Grumblejack takes a seat in the corner, dragging one of the corpses with him. The howling winds do not hide the sickly crunch of bones and tearing flesh.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2012)

Herik does his best to make himself look like one of the fallen guards with what is on hand. Once he is prepared, grabs the keyring from beside what used to be the door, and he quietly sneaks out of the room and proceeds forward into Branderscar prison. The stealthy aristocrat takes a care to be ready to feign normalcy at any time as he scouts ahead, memorizing the various passageways to report back to the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna  agrees that these companions of convenience do spend quite a bit talking  and doing very little except picking up a weapon or armor.  While they are standing around doing very  little else, she turns to the human male magic user and remarks ruefully,  “Indeed, we do not know where we are. Someone decided to kill our  source of information before we could find out.”

She looks pointedly at Zelda.  

Since  getting an actual oath from the ogre that she will believe is probably  impossible, she resolved to warily watch the brute since he cannot be  trusted, “Some people appear to believe the ogre knows more than we do. I guess we are putting our lives in that trust.”

While  they await the lone wolf’s scouting, she gathers up the rest of the  gear and stows it on Aljalryaq, including the veil lying where she last  saw it, abandoned.  

_“Aljarlyaq,  these humans are too trusting of the ogre for no reason.  And they  appear to not think past escaping and fighting our way out of here. If  we manage to get clear of the prison, we will need money and possessions.  I am not so sure we should tie our fate to them after we  are out of here.”_

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq looks at his mistress and replies in their private conversation.

_"Do you want I should start killing them?  It should not be hard with surprise." _

The brief look in the dark elf's eyes shows his mistress considering it.  But the slight shake of her head is his answer... for now.  He remains still as the rest of the weapons and equipment is loaded, all of the while watching the ogre's snacking.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Quigly knows that he is not particularly observant so waits for one of the others to look out for Herik's return. When none of the others bothers, he goes to the door, opens it a creak and looks out.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

"Source of noise, you mean," Zelda sniffs. She looks up at the ceiling curiously. By her estimation, they'd probably be either underground, or up in a tower of some kind. A high ceiling suggested the tower, since who would want to dig out more rock and dirt than was necessary? A lower ceiling could be either.

Furthermore, if the ceiling WAS high, and slanted, it was almost certainly the roof too. And that could be a way out.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 27, 2012)

Incoming Update


----------



## ahayford (Apr 27, 2012)

The door beyond the guard room leads to a stairwell leading down to the first floor. Without the direct warmth from the hearth, the stone keep has to resort to leaching the heat from its occupants. An uncontrollable shiver runs down Herik’s spine as he walks down the spiral staircase to the floor below. The sounds of servants working and guards socializing murmurs softly over the distant sounds of a kitchen in full operation. The tantalizing smells you caught in the guardroom are actually weaker here, but you still catch a whiff of bread and meat that makes your stomach yearn.

Herik prepares himself, counts to three, then opens the door at the foot of the stairwell that leads into the keep proper. A long great hall extends in front of him, ending in a large set of double doors flanked by two guardsmen. The distance between Herik and the guardsmen is long, but the guards seem relatively alert. There is no sign of any rotgut like the bottle you found on the cellblock guards. 

The guards look up at the sound of the cellblock door opening, but then quickly return to their conversation after seeing someone in the colors of Branderscar. 

The hall is lit with several torches on sconces down its length. There are two doors at various distances on the west side of the hall, and one door on the east side.The double doors are on the north side of the hall, and the stairwell is on the south side.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zelda tries to gain some kind of insight on where they are from the construction of the room they find themselves in. She tries to think back to the book on Ancient Keep Construction she read one summer, “Keep Out: A Beginners Guide to Talingarde Keep Design”. Unfortunately, she remembers little beyond the stupid name. 

The ceiling of the room is timber laid flat over support beams. The timbers are inlaid with some simple carvings, but nothing overly complex or artsy. The ceiling is high, well at least to a halfing. Grumblejack seems to have little problem maneuvering through the doorways and halls, so you suspect the engineer followed the usual human mantra of “bigger is better”.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2012)

Herik notes which door they came through after going through the processing for new prisoners, and picks one of the other doors on the West wall to head towards. He does his best to look calm and collected as he walks across the great hall and opens the door to go through.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 30, 2012)

The guards seem unconcerned about Herik’s passing, returning to their idle conversation. Herik moves with purpose, crossing the hall and ducking into the first door on the left. The door opens into a darkened office. Evidently, whoever uses this room has not been here since night has fallen. A large wooden desk covered in a mountain of loose paperwork occupies one wall. Several simple chairs for visitors are arranged in front of the desk in a rather haphazard fashion. Two sconces are on either side of the room to provide light, but no one has lit them this evening.

A door opposite the desk leads to the north, as does another further to the west. The door you came through is behind Herik to the east.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Grumblejack’s continues his grisly feast, taking care to pick his teeth with a very large bone shard.

 You little ‘uns are a bit gamey for my taste. 

He turns his yellow eyes toward Zelda.

 Although my brother told me once Halflings taste like sweet cakes.

Grumblejack’s good natured laugh might be a little endearing if it weren’t for the fact his hands and face were covered in gore.

 Swamp toad...now there’s good eats. Mmmm gator eggs fermented in bog water...

Fed and somewhat lost in an ogre reverie.....Grumblejack seems pacified for the moment.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 30, 2012)

Herik takes a brief look at the paperwork on the desk, without touching it, before quietly moving to investigate the door to the North.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq watches the ogre with some wariness and discusses it with his mistress silently. 

_"Good to know he is not bragging about the taste of dragon haunches. I am not particularly interested in finding out if ogres taste good." _

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________





*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna is glancing at the gory scene with some trepidation and replies to the eidolon, _“Yes, that would likely not taste very good.  Still, watch him closely. I am hoping being well-fed and the promise of killing our captors and pursuers later will keep him following our lead."

"At least he refrained from mentioning what he thinks of elves, light or dark meat.”_

After foregoing to snap back at Zelda, the dark elven woman has thought about the noise issue and says, “Perhaps some noise would actually be of some benefit.  If we could attract guards to investigate our location, we can easily ambush them as they come through the door.  Grumblejack on one side, Aljalyraq on the other to rip them to shreds.”

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

"The crash from Grumblejack breaking apart the table should have been more than enough noise to attract any in the area." Rath looks around the guardroom. "What kind of attention are you wanting? We could remove an arm and hang it partly out of the door or we can simply make some noise as you suggested." He motions with his sword and shield as if banging the two together.


----------



## ahayford (May 1, 2012)

Rolls incoming.


----------



## ahayford (May 1, 2012)

Herik quickly glances over the paperwork on the desk. Much of it is pages and pages of requisitions and order forms. Given to whom much of the paperwork is addressed, you guess that this is likely Sergeant Blackerly’s office. A diagram sticking out from one of the stacks of forms grabs your attention. You have discovered what you believe to be map of the keep. You can see that Blackerly has used the map to sketch out guard details for the next month. You can barely contain a yelp of triumph at your luck! In the margins of the map, Blackerly has scribbled a key.

_Green = Guard
Blue = Dog_





You do notice a strange yellow symbol on the map that has no mention in the key.

You could investigate the paperwork further, but an in depth search could take some time for questionable gain....time that you not have.

---------------------------------------------------------

Grumbleshack belches loudly and scratches his belly. He seems lost in thought.

Grumblejack knew a spirit talker like you once, before the tin men invaded our swamp. He kept the clan together...killed those that made trouble. 

He smiles a jagged toothy grin.

 He was smart, like Grumblejack. Knew when to fight and when to hide. Killed many of the little un’s before the rats gutted him. Once he was gone, the clan broke apart. Now Grumblejack is the the last


----------



## Kaodi (May 1, 2012)

Herik silently praises the Iron King as he quickly grabs the map and stuffs it into his shirt. Stirring up his courage, he opens the door and steps back into the great hall. Gesturing politely to the guards, he heads back to back towards the room with the stairs. But no so quickly as to look suspicious.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna nods as the man mentions that breaking tables did not attract attention, "Yes. And, I doubt torturing a prisoner would have done it. If our scouting impersonator can get away with passing by guards, then surely he can lure them to their doom in small, yet easily manageable numbers."

"Grumblejack, I offered you the opportunity to continue killing those responsible after we leave this hell hole. It would be no different than following that other spirit talker you mentioned, except we plan to continue farther in the scope of our revenge. More fun in the long run, I imagine."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2012)

Zelda watches the ogre impassively, not even flinching when it ruminates on the taste of halflings. She remembers well her time among her kin and bears them no particular love. More than one halfling had a name in red in her memory; she'd serve them up to the ogre raw herself if the opportunity presented itself.

"It's a prison. Thumps and crashes probably aren't too unusual. What they listen for is guards yelling for help. They probably have some code phrase they scream if things are out of control. Something that the others know right away what it means."

She shakes her head. "And the problem with your idea is that it assumes they're all stupid. They might lose a handful that way, but then some veteran with experience and a brain on his shoulders will take charge. They'll throw in alchemist's fire and smoke bombs, and come swarming in while we choke and try to put the fires out."

"Lets wait and see what news Herik has before we do anything rash." The halfling smirks. "I'm sure we'll have plenty of chances to be rash before we get out of here."


----------



## ahayford (May 2, 2012)

The two guardsmen at the end of the hall seem unconcerned with Herik's passing and continue their conversation as he makes his way to the stairwell. Herik tries to listen in on their conversation, but cannot manage to tarry long enough to make out anything worthwhile. He curses the wind and makes his way up the steps to rejoin the group.

---------------------

Grumblejack laughs again, the mirth sounding somewhat out of place on his broken face.

 Spirit talker killed many ogres and tin men. Who have you killed elf witch? Where is your power? 

The ogre turns to Quiggly.

 How about you little 'un? Or any of you. Why should Grumblejack believe you won't end up on pikes on the tin men's walls? 

Grumblejacks arm sweeps to include Zelda, Rath, and Sam.


----------



## Kaodi (May 2, 2012)

Herik opens the door to the guard room just in time to hear Grumblejack's skeptical analysis of the situation. With a self-satisfied grin, he answers, " Well, for one, we now have a map. "

The nobleman pulls the paper out of his shirt and lays it flat on the table. " I passed right by these two guards, and they did not seem to be concerned by me at all, " he says, pointing to the two guards at the door to the keep. " I was lucky enough to pick the door leading right to Blackerly's office, where I found this. I did not, however, tarry to explore how many others are present in the keep. "

Pointing to the bedroom besides the office, he continues, " I do not know if Blackerly is asleep or not, but I could try to go back down and either slit his throat  in his sleep, or lure him back up here for us to ambush. Alternatively, we could perhaps try to put these two guards to sleep and then rush the door to bar it, leaving us only to clear out the mess and kitchen before we have secured this building. "

" Whether we secure the building or not, the big question then becomes how do we keep the inner portcullis of the gatehouse closed. If we can secure that, then it will become much easier to deal with whatever guardsmen remain on the inside. "

Pointing to the yellow dot, Herik adds, " I do not know what this is, but with any luck it is something we can turn to our advantage. "


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq glares at the ogre and remarks, "I have killed.  She summons me, that is enough." 

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna gives the ogre a haughty look, "You try my patience, ogre. But, words mean nothing.  Actions will prove themselves in the end."

Looking to the others, she suggests, "One thing at a time.  Can you lure those two guards down here into an ambush?  I think Aljarlyraq and Grumble can deal with them easily, conserving spells for harder problems to deal with."

"If they have no access to the alarm, then even their screams in death will just be part of the prison noise."

"After we can decide on the next course to take."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2012)

Zelda peers at the map, thinking.

"That looks like a dining hall, perhaps," she muses, tapping the room with the yellow mark. "And the mark is over the wall over the river. I wonder if it's a garderobe...marked because it's a possible way out."

She looks at Herik.

"We don't necessarily have to get to a door to escape this place...just to a spot we can use that window to make a new exit. As for the guards down there, it seems like a brief distraction to give Grumblejack and your dragon a chance to take them unaware would be useful."


----------



## ghostcat (May 3, 2012)

"Don't count on me for any more sleep spells. I've one more left and I want to save that for an emergency. However, I can make distracting noises as many times has you want." says Quigly, smiling at his pun.

Turning to Grumblejack, Quigly says "As it happens, I have never killed anyone. Not through scruples. I just consider I've failed if I need to eliminate my mark."


----------



## ahayford (May 5, 2012)

Grumblejack lumbers to his feet, and tests the weight of his new cudgel.

The sneaky one is back. Grumblejack is ready to crush. If you have a plan, Grumblejack will follow...Otherwise, Grumblejack will kill as many of the tin men as he can before joining my kin.


----------



## Kaodi (May 5, 2012)

" I favour taking hold of the keep as our initial step, " says Herik. " I will attempt to neutralize Blackerly, or at least lure him here with he two soldiers on guard. If things do not go according to plan, Grumblejack ought to engage the guards at the door, then secure the door from opening while we clean up the mess, kitchen, and quarters. If we can do that without raising the alarm, then we can hold position and figure how to keep the inner gate shut while we deal with the guards. If the alarm is raised, I suggest we still fight our way to the gatehouse while Grumblejack keeps the guards busy, and keep the outer and/or inner gates closed. "


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq clacks his claws on the stone floor and remarks, "Bring the guards, I will deal with them." 

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna shakes her head, "Just lure the two guards here first. That should be simple and two are easier to dispatch than three."

"Then we can stalk Blackerly while he is alone, if he is even in this building. Looking at the map, there are not too many places in here for him to be if you did not find him yet."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Caim (May 7, 2012)

Rath listens to Firvinianna as she lays out the plan to dispatch the guards. "I agree. The guards first then Blackerly. He may give us more trouble than the average guard." He strecths a bit as he prepares for a coming the coming fight.


----------



## Kaodi (May 7, 2012)

Herik raises an eyebrow. " Sleeping men do not usually object until after their throat has been slit. "


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2012)

Quigly listens to Firvinianna's plan and gets an uneasy feeling. It takes him a while before he can determine what it is that seems wrong. Quigly is quite abrasive as he says "The thing about luring the guards here is we become trapped, unless we kill them all. This place is supposed to be escape proof, so they probably have a plan for dealing with prisoners getting out of their cell and it won't involve running blindly into a trap."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna looks back at Herik and his cryptic proverb, not sure what he is getting on about given the current situation.  She shrugs ruefully, "Sure, great idea."

She glares at Quigly, waiting for a better idea to come out of his pie hole.  With none forthcoming, she turns back to Herik, "Do you think you can get those two guards into an ambush without raising the alarm?  Maybe we should take them one level up instead of here."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________





*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2012)

"We can get them up here," Zelda says. "Herik can. They think he's one of theirs. If he calls down for some help with something...not 'help, they've escaped,' but more like...'they're fighting, come up here and help break them up before one of them dies.' Then, when they come up...Grumblejack gets some dessert."

She smiles at the ogre. "You'd like that, wouldn't you?"

"And we get more freedom to move around and get what we need to get out of here alive."


----------



## Kaodi (May 9, 2012)

" Well, if the general opinion is that I ought to just lure the guards here, it is about time I get to it, " says Herik. " We can only discuss our options for so long. " 

He pauses for a moment in case there are any objections.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna shakes her head, "No objections."

"But, no need to lure them with the expectation of a fight. Just beckon that there is something to see.  Those bastards probably love to see a good torture or rape."

"Let's clear out this room so we won't tip them off too soon. Maybe we should return to our cell, those of us not planning to engage in the melee, while the others wait in the side room."

"Once they set foot into the detention cell area, we catch them between us."

[sblock=Plan]Grumble and Aljalyraq in Rm 20.  Maybe Rath as well.

Firvin, Herik, Quigly, Sam, & Zelda in Rm 18. Herik not in a cell.

Attack once 1st guard steps into Rm 18, while 2nd guard is still in Rm 17.
Disable the alarm in Rm17 first.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ghostcat (May 10, 2012)

Quigly racks his brains for a better plan but everything he thinks of has drawback. Finally accepting the inevitable he says "OK. lets get on with it." 

Quigly starts to move back into the cell area.

[sblock=OOC]ahayford. can I use _Prestigitation_ to SLAM a door.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 12, 2012)

Herik nods, and turns to head back downstairs. He opens the door and steps through, closing it partially behind him. He walks forward, and then stops and thirty feet from the guards. " Hey, " he says, waving for them to follow him. " Some of the prisoners are getting mouthy. Come back up with me, we need a couple more to get in on the 'lesson' . " If the come forward, Herik does them the "courtesy" of holding the door open and letting them go first. After all, do not want them running off once the trap has been sprung.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

Zelda hurries into her place and waits for the trap to spring. Though the guards were small creatures, the chance to get some payback even on them was a welcome balm on her nerves after the indignations she'd suffered so far.


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2012)

"Very well." Sam may not get to use his spells with this plan, but if the others could take out the guards, perhaps escape would follow.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Rath takes up position near the door ready to strike at the first true guard to make his way through.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Due to Kaodi leaving the game, I will be NPCing Herik for the immediate future.[/sblock]

Herik exits the staircase to the prison level with the practiced swagger of a slightly intoxicated guardsman. He manages to slur his speech just enough to sound like he’s having a good time, but not enough to suggest dereliction, or that he’d ventured a bit too far into his cups. 

Hey, Some of the prisoners are getting mouthy. Come back up with me, we need a couple more to get in on the 'lesson' .

The two on duty guardsmen at the end of the hallway look at each other.

 Is it one of the women-folk that came in on the last carriage? Been a while since this place hae been blessed with soft presence of a lady. Eh Smitty?

The guardsman elbows his companion, presumably “Smitty”, in the ribs suggestively. His comrade at arms seems to have perfected the art of sleeping at his post...as the elbow gouge is quickly followed by a snort and quick readjustment of his armor. Smitty scowls at his partner when he realizes an officer is nowhere in sight. 

Oi, why’d you wake me Robert. You know I needs me bea-uty rest if I’s gonna win me money back t’night.

 Sounds like the new guests need a lesson in keeping their mouthes shut...care to join us. Robert motions vaguely towards Herik and the stairs.

 Oh...ai....Blackerly aught to be out wit’ da boys by now...and da warden had nae come out in days.  Smitty flexes his fixers. I have nae broke any bones since that stupid paladin put me in the box for the brawl we started last month.

 Ai...you were winning too before that pompous ass strode in and broke things up. I had 5 crowns on you to break more teath then Thomas.

The two guards continue their inane banter as Herik casually falls in behind them and leads them up the staircase.

************************************************************

Herik isn’t gone long before you hear the sound of voices coming up the stair well.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 5, 2012)

***doublepost***


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljarlyraq sends a metal warning to his mistress, _"We are in ours spots, they are coming, Mistress." _

The black dragon's tail twitches like a cat's in anticipation while he waits inside the side room with the ogre for the signal to charge into the cell block and begin the slaughter.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna sends a mental word of thanks and informs the others, "Get ready, they hear our bait coming with the guards."

Not really planning to get involved with melee fighting she gets into her cell, but into a position to quickly move a short distance to fire an early arrow at the beginning of hostilities.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Jun 7, 2012)

Prison View





Guardroom View





The passage to the north leads to the cellblocks (as seen on your map). The right door leads to the interrogation room. The stairs lead down to the lower level of the keep.


----------



## Caim (Jun 8, 2012)

Rath stares at the door as he waits for the next unlucky soul to breach it.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't posted at a normal rate. The homefront is getting the bulk of my attention as I have some things to take care of. I'm not gone just can't post as fast.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Jun 12, 2012)

The murmuring of the guards conversation gets louder as the group progressing up the stairs. You can hear the door to the guard room slam open followed by the lusty laughter of two guardsman. Herik’s voice can be heard over the two guardsmen, urging them to enter the prison proper. Suddenly, the more intelligent of the two guardsmen stops as his eyes adjust to the dim torchlight of the prison.

Whats this then? Why is the door broken...

He draws his blade quickly.

Its a set up Smitty...the guards are dead.

He turns to find Herik’s blade already drawn. 

No need to leave the party boys...we were just getting started.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The guards win initiative....But Quiggly, Sam, and Aljalyraq get to go first.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq hears the ruse falter through the crack in the unlatched door, _"Mistress, the cover is blown." _

The black dragon bursts through the doorway and charges the nearer of the two guards and pounces.  A flurry of gnashing teeth and raking claws rip the guard to ribbons.

The eidolon grins a bloody grin at the other one, "ROAR!  I am getting you next."
[sblock=Actions]Charge (-2AC) to H9
Bite (Charging) (1d20+5=21,  1d6+2=8)
Claw 1(Charging) (1d20+5=22,  1d6+2=4)
Claw 2(Charging) (1d20+5=22,  1d6+2=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 14 due to charge
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg), -2AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2012)

Seeing the dragon rush in to attack, Quigly follows him and attacks the other guard with his Longsword.

[sblock=Tracker][sblock=combat]HP: 13 = [(1d8)+5]
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX]
Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 [Armor] + 0 [shield][/sblock][sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Longsword +4 = +0 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d8+4, 19-20x2[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]Dagger, Chain Shirt, Longsword[/sblock][sblock=Spells][sblock=Known Spells]*Cantraps:* Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*Level 1:* Grease, Sleep[/sblock][sblock=Daily Use]*Level 1: [X] [_][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2012)

Sam looks through the doorway as the guards are attacked.

ooc: I think this battle may already be over


----------



## ahayford (Jun 15, 2012)

Aljalyraq and Quiggly make quick work of the guards. Robert and Smitty were doomed the moment they stepped into the prison level. The initial ambush seems to have been a success. The group quickly riffles through the guards' belongings and finds...

a Key with an R crudely carved into it.
a key with an S crudely carved into it.
2 chain shirts
2 longswords
2 medium shields

Strangely....the guardsmen do not seem to be carrying any gold. Odd, even for on duty guards.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2012)

"Good work."

This time, Sam quickly lays claim to one of the chain shirts, adding it to the stolen equipment - shield, club, dagger, and key - which he already has on his person.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna moves into the guard room and looks at the mess while patting her dragon on the head, "That was excellent work." She spits on the dead guards and lets them bleed out if their hearts are still pumping blood.

Seeing the ogre squeeze through the doorway from the interrogation room, she remarks, "Sorry that we dealt with them before you got a chance.  Perhaps you are beginning to understand that we are not to trifled with."

She starts gathering the extra equipment to load onto Aljalyraq for safekeeping and lays claim on the other chain shirt.









*OOC:*


I assume that Firvin is the last med-sized person without armor.  If not, someone can have the chainshirt if necessary.






[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________





*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq flings the gore off his claws and then licks off the blood off. Finishing he licks his chops clean as well.

The black dragon casually remarks to the large ogre as he eyes the brute warily, "They were a bit soft."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2012)

Quigly callously wipes his sword on the dead guards trousers before sheving it. "Right. What next" he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

"Now we head down into the prison proper, and see what we can see outside."

She nods at Herik. "You said these were the only two down there?"


----------



## ahayford (Jun 21, 2012)

Grumblejack wipes the last of his meal from his jowls on the back of his bushy hand. After an ear rattling belch, the ogre stands as tall as he can, the ceiling preventing him from reaching his full height. He glances at the group, and then addresses Firvinianna

 You are not completely useless...that's a start.

He prods the corpses of the unfortunate guardsmen with his makeshift club.

 These sacks of swamp gas are week...puny compared to the tin men that raided my clan. Grumblejack will follow your plan. I can almost smell my swamp.

The ogre flashes you a tusky smile...or at least you think its a smile. Ogre facial expressions can be a bit hard to read. 

Grumblejack addresses Zelda.

 The worms that delivered my food frequently talked about meeting others for something in the evening. Grumblejack doesn't know what. Maybe the guards are away?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon, Evil Outsider*

Aljalyraq drums his sharp claws on the stone floor and continues to keep and eye on the wounded ogre.  Despite the brute's words, he has yet to actually see much prowess from Grumblejack yet.  Caught unawares he think he still might be able to pounce and shred the giant.

The black dragon asks, "We ready to continue with the escape plan, mistress?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

With the guards searched, Firvinianna agrees, "Yes, we should clear out the rest of this building.  We can have someone watch the front door, the rest can clear the other rooms one by one."

She gestures for the man disguised as a guard to lead the way back down the stairs as she comments, "This luring tactic worked pretty well, maybe we can do the same with a few more guards to thin the numbers outside."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Jun 26, 2012)

Herik addresses Firvinianna.

 The way out of the keep is clear. Perhaps we are better served leaving this place while we can...lest we give ourselves away. The longer we wait, the more likely these guards will be missed.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2012)

"I agree. The sooner we get out the better, as far as I'm concerned. The only thing I would add is that, if possible, we somehow wedge the front door, so the remaining guards can't sneak up behind us." says Quigly


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna shakes her head, "Is this building already empty of guards, Herik?  We don't what them hitting us from behind on our way out."

"According to that map the two patrols on the walls have a visual on the doors, so we could very well sound the alarm and have to fight our way out the rest of the way.  Do you all want to risk not having our backs covered?"

"Besides, there could be something useful here to aid us in our escape."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2012)

"It's stupid to just go running out into the courtyard," Zelda says, after a moment's pause as she considered the merits of encouraging just that...then using it as a diversion to escape.

That'd make a serviceable plan B.

"Lets go down. Some of us can search for decent equipment, the rest of us keep watch. Herik, maybe you can get a better look outside and see if there's any holes in their line we can exploit."


----------



## ahayford (Jun 29, 2012)

Herik nods to Zelda.

 The keep is fairly quiet at the moment Firvinianna. I did not wish to risk poking my head into every room lest I rouse suspicion. My disguise is not the best...We are now armed...I think it best we move as a group....Besides, its my neck if the bastards realize I don't carry the same stick of rotgut whiskey and cheese that the rest of their brethren have. 

If you wish for me to check further rooms first, I'd be happy to do so knowing I had frien....Well...at least blades at my back that are just as screwed as I am.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

After heading downstairs with everyone else, Firvinianna looks to the ogre, "Will you watch the doors here while they search around?"

"Herik, Aljalyraq at least will accompany you.  But, if both myself and Grumblejack stay at the exit, we have both covered."

She is willing to be alone with the brute, if she must.  But, if there is trouble in the close quarters of the interior rooms, her eidolon will be better suited and he will keep her apprised of the situation.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 29, 2012)

"I still think we should get out of here as quickly as possible but I don't want to leave anyone behind us. So it looks like we will have to clear this place out first." says Quigly.

Going downstairs with the others, Quigly says "I'll accompany Herik."


----------



## ahayford (Jul 6, 2012)

The group descends down the stairs into the main hall of the keep. It appears the keep has not yet been alerted to your new found freedom. You can hear the sounds of an active kitchen through the doors to the east, but you suspect it must be the cleaning crew this late at night. 

Grumblejack will watch the doors. 

He presses his huge bulk against the wall and leans on his makeshift club. His jaws gape in a monstrous yawn while he takes his position.

Human flesh always makes Grumblejack sleepy. 

Herik motions to the rest of the group to follow behind him. He leads the back to Blackerly’s office where he found the map. It is still unoccupied, a mound of paperwork stacked on the heavy wooden desk. There is a door to the north and a door to the west. You listen carefully, and hear no sounds of occupation from behind either door. The north door, however, appears to be locked.









*OOC:*


 You are in room 14 of the Sergeant's map


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*









*OOC:*


Maybe we need a roll call.  How many are still playing and what frequency of posting are we looking at?
Is it night time IC?






Noticing that there are people back in the kitchen, Firvinianna keeps quiet and considers what to do about them as the others enter the Sergeant's office. After the other quietly move into the office, she whispers to the ogre, "There are people in the kitchen and they will need to be silenced.  Can you manage to stay awake?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq hesitates a moment before leaving his mistress alone with the ogre. However, some mental reassurance causes him to obey, albeit grudgingly, and he pads along with the rest of the escapees.  He continues to provide her mental updates on what he sees and hears.  

The black dragon says, "My mistress suggests that you pick the lock to see what is inside. There could be items to assist in our escape or be very useful after we are already out."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________





*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

"Good idea. Locks could mean valuables."

ooc: I'm still here. There just hasn't seemed to be much call for Sam's abilities so far.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2012)

"From what I remember of the map, it looks like the east door leads to Blackerly’s bedroom. Before unlocking the door, I think we should check to see if he's in there and neutralise him if necessary." says Quigly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*









*OOC:*


@kinem, I think that is called lurking in your own game.  No one knows if you are playing because you don't participate and role-play.






Aljalyraq licks his chops in anticipation and moves into a position to charge through the doorway into the middle of the bedroom if someone wants to open it.

The black dragon says, "My mistress agrees, let's see if we can kill the sleeping bastard."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Zelda crowds up next to the door eagerly. 

"I want to help," she says softly. "Open it...open it open it open it..."


----------



## ahayford (Jul 11, 2012)

The group quietly opens the door to the west. This chamber appears to be a slovenly maintained living quarters. By its proximity to Blackerly’s office, and the fact that it is a private chamber, you can assume it belongs to Blackerly himself. An unmade four poster bed is pushed against one wall. The only other furniture are a small end table and a rickety wardrobe. 

Quickly. Let’s be swift but thorough. We’ll see if the fat sergeant has anything useful tucked away.

The group quickly goes through Blackerly’s belongings, finding little of interest among his personal effects. There are several poorly kept uniforms. Judging by the smell, it’s clear he pays little attention to cleanliness. However, amongst his effects on the nightstand, you find a small steel flask. The flask contains an unidentified liquid. Removing the stopper, you are surprised to not smell the tell-tale scent of alcohol. In fact, it has a rather pungent, earthy odor. 

When you glance under the sergeant’s bed, you notice a medium sized chest. The group has to work together to drag the heavy chest to the center of the room. An initial attempt to open the chest shows that it is tightly locked. 

Herik lets the small pick that he used to secure their freedom drop into his hand. And works silently.

Lets see what ole Blackerly is hiding shall we?

Herik fiddles with the lock for a minute or two before cursing and kicking the chest, nearly breaking his foot in the process.

Damn dwarvish locksmiths....I’m afraid this one is beyond my ability.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2012)

"Leave it then. Breaking it will cause too much noise and we need to get out of here quickly. Lets try the north door." says Quigley


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*









*OOC:*


@ahayford, Firvin was talking to Grumblejack, and she is waiting for a reply. 





Aljalyraq watches the chest being hauled out and attempted to be opened.  He continues to pass along the information to Firvinianna.  After they fail to open it, he glares at the apparent cowardice of Quigley, but was instructed to be civil.

The black dragon says, "My mistress says that we bring it along to open later at least.  Perhaps the ogre will have no trouble carrying it."

"But, then if we finish clearing out the keep, she says the noise made opening it will not matter. And, if a few guards come to investigate, then we kill them in small numbers, not needing to worry about them later."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## ahayford (Jul 17, 2012)

_At the front door_
 Grumblejack had plenty of time to sleep while he was in chains. Grumblejack can guard the door if you wish to harass some peasants in the kitchen.

Grumblejack's fingers flex and release on the handle of his club. You can tell he is convinced something is going to walk through that door he can smash.

 If you find some meat that doesn't walk on two legs while you are in there, I'm could use an after dinner snack.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The chest is fairly heavy, but two of you, Herrik and Quiggly, manage to lift it and move it into the office fairly easily. The locked door to the north remains, or you could return to the main hall.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*









*OOC:*


Just got access to the site, posting lite in my short available window before bed.





Aljalyraq lines up, ready to charge through the locked door once it is opened.

The black dragon asks, "You ready to open this door?  I am."

"My mistress says there are some potential witnesses that need to be dealt with once we are done here."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Summoner*

Firvinianna looks at the brute with a raised eyebrow, "You draw a line at terrorizing peasants?  Do you think the workers in the kitchen are so innocent?"

She shrugs, "We'll let the others go deal with them when they return.  According to the map, the only way into this part of the prison is this door and it must be guarded."

"And we are trusting you with this task, glad you are so diligent."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Jul 19, 2012)

Herik tries the door again, finding that it is locked. 

 I see my expertise is needed again. 

Herik and Quiggly carefully lower the chest to the floor. The brutish man flicks the pick into his deceptively nimble hands and attempts to force the lock.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


In the sergeant's office






Herik fumbles for a bit at the door...curses as the pick slips and gashes his palm slightly.

 SEVEN HELLS, OPEN YOU BLASTED DOOR. 

He seems to catch himself, slightly embarrassed at his loss of temper. 

 This keep must have once been a place run by better men then the fools that tromp through these halls now. These locks are well made, expensive. Perhaps we can find the key, but they are beyond my ability to disable.

----------------------------------------------








*OOC:*


 At the front door 






The ogre flashes you a toothy grin
 You mistake me for a creature of honor. The strong are meant to take from the weak. Grumblejack merely used your word for weak humans. Ogre's have no peasants. The strong kill the week and take what is rightly theirs. Humans keep their weak around...if you wish to dispatch them, it makes no difference to me. By their weakness, they are already dead.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2012)

"Lets try the keys the guards had...though I doubt they unlock anything but cell doors," Zelda suggests, "And if not, then we need to make our plans to get out. Staying in here too long is too risky. More could come any moment!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*









*OOC:*


Can the NPC'd rogue take 20, please?  Opening locks doesn't normally have penalties for failure.





Aljalyraq gives the rogue a stern look as he relays what has happened to his mistress.  He nods in response.

The black dragon says to Herik, "My mistress says to try again.  Only this time you should not rush and be careful so you don't blow it. Everything is quiet so far at the door."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

After holding some silent conversation with ehr eidolon, the dark skinned elf resumes her discussion with the large ogre.

Firvinianna chuckles, almost wickedly, and says with a smirk, "I have no doubt you lack honor. I don't even trust you."

Returning to a more serious expression she continues, "Though, I am surprised you are passing up the opportunity to go see if there are any guards on punishment detail cleaning the kitchen.  Until we actually see those making the noise, we don't actually know who they are are now do we?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


For some reason, I thought the time involved for taking twenty was longer then it is...I looked up the rule and it estimates 1-2 minutes. My mistake, I should have taken 20 to begin with.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


No prob, ahayford.  Will the take 20 open both locks?  If so, we are waiting on Herik and Grumblejack then.


----------



## ahayford (Jul 22, 2012)

Herik returns to the lock at the group's urging. His eyes shut and his breathing slows in an attempt to steady his hands. After a few moments in an almost meditative state, his fingers deftly release the tumbler in the lock, opening the door.

Sensing no one on the other side, Herik glances inside.

It appears you have found some sort of store room.

Several crates of prepared torches are stowed by the door. A rack of lanterns, and two large 10 gallon barrels of lamp oil rest against the west wall. On the east wall, there are several chests containing additional uniforms, as well as signal horns similar to the ones you've found on the bodies of some of the guardsmen you have slain. Against the north wall, beneath a leak in the ceiling, are two barrels of emergency rations. The barrels appear to contain some kind of hardtack biscuits packed in salt...however, it seems that the water from the leaky ceiling has infiltrated the crates. Its hard to tell, but you think there may be some spoilage.

Despite the amount of supplies, the store room seems almost bare. Most of the room is empty floor. Stains on the flagstones reveal where other barrels and crates one stood. You are unsure why there would be such meager supplies. It's also odd that they'd allow their siege supplies to spoil.

---------------------------------

 Grumblejack can wait until we make our escape to smash some tin men...besides...

He flashes his toothy grin again.

if one of them comes through this door, Grumblejack wants to see the look on their face when they see Grumblejack standing here. But, if the little elf girl would feel safer, Grumblejack can come with you....but it would leave the door unguarded.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*









*OOC:*


With a Take 20 open the chest as well?





Aljalyraq relays the results to Firvinianna.  Without much in the way of supplies, he looks to Herik and the chest.

The black dragon says, "My mistress wonders if you can still open the chest now, or we need to break it open later."

"She also asks if we should not all put on guard uniforms, clean ones, and pose as a squad taking the ogre somewhere."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna listens to the mental report and then says to Grumblejack, "The others are almost done.  We can leave a few of them here while you and Aljalyraq can go have a snack in the kitchen. Would that be acceptable for you, or did the previous guards upset your gentle stomach?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________





*Character Sheet:* Firvinianna Laali


----------



## ahayford (Jul 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The chest is still beyond Herik's ability to open, even with take 20


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, mate. Alrighty then, someone else is up IC. Anyone?


----------



## ahayford (Jul 25, 2012)

Grumblejack nods to you, and you take his continuing good humor to be acceptance of your plan.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 25, 2012)

Quigly's eyes light up has he sees the barrels of oil. "Hey guys" says Quigly excitedly. "I think we have just found our diversion. The only question is. What do we set on fire?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq converses with Firvinianna.  he nods his head up and down unconsciously as he receives instructions.

The black dragon says, "My mistress says that we could light a fire in the dining area across the hall.  The wooden tables will make it bigger and then whoever is making noise in the kitchen will be trapped and will be of no consequence."

"But, she would like to know, what exactly do you expect the guards to do when they realize there is a fire?  Ambush them at the entrance?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2012)

Zelda gets a crafty look.

"What if we just start a little fire? Something to get their attention. They come storming in to put it out...and then we dump the oil over ALL of them."

"Prison burns. Guards burn. We get away."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq doesn't bother passing along that suggestion to his mistress before replying, "Ooo, crispy guards.  Better to eat that way, maybe?"

[sblock=OOC]Still not sure how you would implement that idea, though. Since you guys came up with it, how are we going to make it work?  I am all in favor of luring more guards into the main prison and killing them in small numbers.  Have been suggesting that all along.  Between Grumblejack and my eidolon, I like our chances in any surprise round attack in close quarters.

Especially if our group is just three active players, the other characters can die on our way to freedom. [/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2012)

"We've not explored the place fully, nor have we found an exit yet. I think we should hold off on the fire until we know more."


----------



## ahayford (Jul 30, 2012)

Herik examines the oil barrels.  

The halfling's idea has merit....perhaps we can lay a trap? A fire would be an excellent diversion, and it would also serve to bring many guards to one place. But if we did it, our surprise would be gone. The keep would be on full alert. But....if the place burned to the foundation...they might believe we died in the fire. Could possibly keep the Sergeants men off our tail...for a while at least.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*

Aljalyraq looks queerly at Sam while he relays what is said to Firvinianna, "My mistress says that you should have paid more attention to the map.  The exit is being guarded by her and the ogre right now."

"She also says the idea of burning this evil place to the ground to cover our escape is the best idea she has heard all day.  First, bring the chest to the door and then we have someone in the kitchen to kill.  Then the inner building is ours."
 
The dragon walks back out into the hallway and returns to where his mistress is waiting with the ogre.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]_____________________




*Character Sheets:* Aljalyraq


----------



## kinem (Aug 1, 2012)

"Ah. In that case, burning it down sounds good to me".

Sam grabs one of the signal horns from the storeroom.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


And no one is capable or interested in posting their characters to move from the current location to join Firvin and the ogre at the door?


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2012)

ooc: The map was a while ago ... just sayin'.

I think we can go ahead and reunite with Firvin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


The map was posted in the beginning of the OOC thread as requested.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 14, 2012)

Having had yet another of his suggestion pooh-poohed by the bitchy summoner, Quigley decides that he is going to keep quite and just provide physical support as and when required.

Once its clear that they have finished with the current area, he grabs a barrel of oil and follows the others back to the main door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> The black dragon says, "My mistress says that we could light a fire in the dining area across the hall.  The wooden tables will make it bigger and then whoever is making noise in the kitchen will be trapped and will be of no consequence."
> 
> "But, she would like to know, what exactly do you expect the guards to do when they realize there is a fire?  Ambush them at the entrance?"



So Quigley cannot answer these questions then?  Sam has no idea either, apparently. Shayuri isn't playing anymore, I guess.

I am still waiting for any of you actually support your ideas with a concrete course of action.  I asked IC and OOC, and no one has yet to answer either way.[/sblock]


----------

